
Microsoft is making it easier for the Thai government to break web encryption - mrmondo
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/25/14381174/microsoft-thailand-government-surveillance-thai-censorship-encryption
======
mrmondo
From memory Microsoft was also the first major company to willingly onboard
and work secretly with the NSA to deliver mass surveillance and interception
of people's private information, data and metadata internationally without
their knowledge or consent as part of the PRISM scandal.

------
slurppurple
Anyone want to help me understand what the issue is with trusting the cert? Is
it that the government is becoming a signing authority for Thailand and could
secretly connect some users to the government's servers instead of the website
they're trying to get to. How wrong am I?

~~~
EvaPI
That's right! The government could potentially misuse the certificate and
because the root cert is trusted people would not know they are on an insecure
or malicious website.

